# What kind of castor oil for growing thicker eyebrows? (if you know something that's better than castor oil, please share, but I am a guy lol)



## sam4466 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hey, I'm an Asian male and have always had those sparse Asian eyebrows, and it didn't bother me until recently as I'm noticing they're starting to thin more with age. 

I have heard many online reviews about castor oil growing thicker eyebrows. 

Is it regular castor oil or the black Jamaican kind that's best for thicker eyebrows? 

If there's something better out there than castor oil for thick eyebrows, please share, but I am a guy, so drawing involved will be a no-no!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hotpepper (Jan 20, 2014)

Have you tried using Brow Effect. It is a serum that is now over the counter. I found out about it through one of my coworkers. Works great but the price is ridiculous.


----------



## KinksCurlsLove (Jan 22, 2014)

Jamaican Black castor oil for sure!! The clear ones that you see in stores suck. 

Check out jamaicanoils.com. They have several JBCO (Jamaican Black Castor Oil) mix with other oils like coconut, lavender emu oil. Doesnt matter really as long as JBCO is the main ingredient. Also if you mix it with sulfur (make sure you're not allergic) you should grow your brows in no time. Dip it in with a q-tip and rub along the brow two times a day.


----------



## SarahNull (Jan 28, 2014)

Any type is fine, just as long as you mix it with peppermint oil.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marsha101 (Oct 16, 2014)

Castor oil for eyebrow growth is good. Try to look for organic or virgin castor oil because they have been grown without the chemicals and are more effective because they retain the nutrients.


----------



## boba (Nov 11, 2014)

Basicly all castor oils are the same. There is no some special kind of castor oil for some specific usage. In case you need it for eyebrows and eyelashes growth , use combination of castor oil and nettles! Generally speaking, castor oil is best for all body hair growth.


----------

